# Bacon Wrapped Brat Fattie (Q-VIEW THICK)



## terry colwell (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it has been a while since I posted any Qviews, Always seem to miss the money shot. But this one I got from start to finish...

 Had a package of Johnsonville *Brats in the frig and decided to try it in a Fattie*>
	

		
			
		

		
	














Took them out of the casing and rolled them flat,, Now for the goodies






	

		
			
		

		
	
Red Peppers,Yellow Peppers Onion, And Some good Swiss Cheese






	

		
			
		

		
	
Forgot to get a pic of the weave....







All rolled up and SOOO much closer to the grill







And after a few hours...







It was cooked at 300  for around two hours. I like how crispy the Bacon got. Oh ya, this was smoked with Hickory and the outside was covered in Cajun Blacking Spice.







 And one pic that Kinda looks like a smiley face...lol







 I have to say that this was the Best Tasting one I have done so far. Hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did.. Think I might have it with some Eggs and Hash Browns for dinner tonight.. Thanks for Looking


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2011)

That looks Great, Terry !!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2011)

Great looking fatty Terry.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 25, 2011)

Real nice. I like the thinking outside the box. Rolling out the Johnston's is a great idea.







Karl


----------



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2011)

nice................................


----------



## jak757 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tasty looking fattie there.  Love the brat idea!


----------



## venture (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks good from here!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't tried a brat fatty yet but I think I need to. Looks delish!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 25, 2011)

looks good. Nice roll & weave


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys,, I have to say,, after sitting a few hours and then having it with my eggs and hash browns and toast was a real treat.. I have to say that the Brat's worked out real well. Thought it might be to greasy but it seemed to need the bacon for the longer cook. Here is a pic of Dinner... ENJOY. i KNOW i DID!!!!!


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

It all looks just great !!!!!   I could eat that....now !!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2011)

Great looking fattie Terry!


----------



## billyj571 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good.


----------

